# the Green goo is back (Stick insect)



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

well I post my old Sungaya inexpectate has green goo coming out of his bum, well it went and its now back.

still have no idea what happening

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/938998-greend-stuff-coming-out-stick.html


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm no expert but surely if you eat green leaves you get green poo? Bit like I get black poo after drinking lots of Guinness


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

That doesn't look like a poo to me. Usually it comes out as dry pellets not goop like the second picture shows. :/
Phasmids are generally not that long lived so it might be some age related thing. I'm inclined to say prolapse of some kind if it is not coming off at all and just going back in when it vanishes. It doesn't look like anything i've seen with phasmid mating before during or after but I guess it is possible. Have they been mating recently? 

How does it react when something comes into contact with the green or have you not seen that?


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

I starting to think its a prolapse.

There been no mating as he the only Sungaya I have left.

He is very old as he was an adult when I got him at seas last year. So he has been an adult for a year

EDIT: I just got him out and had a has a poke at the green some of it went back in, and it feels like jelly


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

It does sound like it is a prolapse, all I can suggest is keep him as comfortable as possible and make sure food and water are easily accessed. It might be worth having a look at the Phasmid Study Group to see if they know anything about it at all?


----------

